# Mrknify's Gaslands garage



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Hey all! I'll be loading up all my #gaslands customs here.

First up we have the Barricuda and the VW Beetle.









I am that which lurks.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Busses in Gaslands, need a ride for that long journey? Get a buss, with our new modifications you'll be on the road in no time.









I am that which lurks.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Some weathering and a new set of cars started.









I am that which lurks.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Two more prepped for mods.









I am that which lurks.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

I was asked about the bug, heres the journey.









I am that which lurks.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Working on an 82 nissan skyline.









I am that which lurks.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

She's getting close.









I am that which lurks.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

The 'mostly' finished Nissan.









I am that which lurks.


----------

